# Green Spot Algae help wanted



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

My 125 gallon tank has gone thru a pretty change over the last 4 months and everything is looking really good now. I have only one little problem now and that is Green Spot Algae. What is it that keeps this away? It is growing on the glass and on the leaves of my Anubias right now and it seems to be getting worse as the weeks roll by.

One thing I have not figure out yet is my ferts. I have all the Flourish line but I am not sure how much to use of each right now, that is my next project on the tank. I just got done doing a BBA battle with Excel, and won that one easy and no long have any BBA. It has been about 3 weeks since that and everything is good, so on to the next fight.

So what parameters in my tank might be off that is allowing this Green Spot Algae to grow?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

It's a rather common belief that a deficit of Phosphorus can lead to GSA.

My advice would be to choose one of the three major dosing plans and stick with it; either PPS-Classic, PPS-Pro, or EI. There is plenty of information on those three methods available in the fertilization forum. I use EI on one aquarium and PPS-Pro on another.


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

A lack of Phosphorus would make sense because I put phosphate remover in there when I was going thru my BBA war. So this could be an easy fix, I will just start dumping Phosphorus into the tank again now that the BBA is gone.


----------



## Fishrocker (Jan 5, 2008)

GSA not caused by lack of P, I had an outbreak with consistent 4-5ppm levels in tank. IMO light could be your problem. Try to cut back your LPG or decrease the duration of your light cycle. It worked for me along with double dosing excel.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

There is no single cause of any form of algae as far as I know. You can trigger any of them with several conditions or combinations of conditions. But, if all else is ok, and you see a few spots of green spot algae, not green dust algae, increasing your regular phosphate dosage can help stop it.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I had the same problem with gsa on my anubias too. I'm sure I have plenty of phosphorus because I have been dosing EI and my test kits are off the charts for phosphorus. Co2 is 30ppm according to my drop checker with 4kh solution. Maybe my problem is too much light....near 4 wpg?? My solution....bought a bunch of nerite snails! Those things cleaned up the gsa on my anubias overnight (with help of my placement right on the leaves). I bought them at az gardens for .75 each. Please beware that they rape you on shipping....$43. They bill you separately for the shipping. I didn't read the fine print that they ship all live good next day air!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I believe if you dose more phosphates you also need to up the potassium.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Anybody second uping the potassium? I've always thought you get enough potassium from KNO3 and KH2PO4.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

This would only apply if you were to add more phosphates.


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

I have both of them, so I will start doing more potassium now as well, thanks


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

Maybe I'm oversimplifying, but isn't too much light the single biggest contributor to GSA? I would cut back light intinsity or duration.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

I had or do get GSA in my 17UK gallon tank and it is planted with a 15watt light. I been told yesterday that i need to increase my lighting as it is way to low.. but anyway i still get GSA now and then and i have put it down to me moving a few plants around one time.

I used an algae scraper to remove it and cut down on my ferts alot. And 8 days later the GSA has only appeared just above my gravel but not much and none is showig anyway else...

Just my story...


----------

